

Show HN: textie: My startup weekend project – crowdsourced text message advice - tcuthbert
http://www.textie.co/

======
martinni
This was on todo list for a long time.. curse you laziness!

------
ovidiumght
Looks interesting :)

------
tcuthbert
Open to VC offers :D:

